# Applicaion of Gypsum



## 560Dennis (Jun 1, 2015)

I have used pelletize gypsum on my Lawn last fall and aerated. I did not do a lot else nor did I use lime prior. So that ,no data. 
But the Lawn is better .

My question is anyone using gypsum in their Timothy Hay fields?

Here is attachment wih some gypsum trials . http://vegnet.osu.edu/sites/vegnet/files/imce/newsletters/VegNet/6.15.15VegNet%20Newsletter.pdf

I like the strawberries too.


----------



## broke buckeye (Jul 18, 2014)

There's probably some advantage to the sulfur application you get with gypsum but that's really it. There's a power plant 40ish miles from home that sells it for $1/ton. At first I was overly excited when I found this out but when I figured my own trucking cost with application cost the end effective benefit wasn't there. Better to buy Ag lime and roll on


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

I've had very few applications where gypsum is the ideal soil amendment. Usually if the soil is calling for the added calcium, it's a low pH too so we'll just put hi-cal lime on for the added calcium and increased pH.

The sulfur is applied with our commercial fertilizer.

The only real benefit I've seen from gypsum is lighter soils (calcium is a large element when compared to magnesium, so it makes a lighter soil), and a greener crop caused by the additional sulfur.

I'd stick with lime but "to each, his own." Whatever works best for you.


----------



## siscofarms (Nov 23, 2010)

I'll say this , gypsum is something you use with ime . gypsum wont fix your ph problems . and its also a process , not a quick fix . I'm on the 7th year of using it and have seen dramatic improvement . you get the calcium and sulfer and the ground is more of a sponge . water , fert . it takes less to do more now is what I'm saying I guess . I have been putting 2 tons acre for 3 rounds now . 6 years .


----------

